# What Model Iver Johnson??



## Coaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Hey All.
I found this bike in an old basement.  Owner says it's been sitting there since he bought the place in 1960.  I looked through many Iver Johnson catalogs, but couldn't find this exact model. Can anyone tell me what model it is and it's estimated value?


----------



## dasberger (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow!  That's a fantastic Iver.   I'm thinking 1910 ish  Diamond frame Special Roadster with some extra sundries....  Rack/fenders/tool bag. 

Looks like you're only 15 mins from Fitchburg where the bike was made.  How cool is that?!  I know there's lots of info right down the road from you.  Congrats on a killer bike


----------



## Coaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Really?  That's awesome!  Thanks!  My son gets the credit for discovering it.  I'm trying to help him out. 
We're only 8 miles from Fitchburg.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 10, 2021)

very cool bike !!


----------



## Iverider (Oct 11, 2021)

Probably a model 87 Special Roadster. Nicely preserved. 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/iqAH5v


----------



## Coaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Iverider said:


> Probably a model 87 Special Roadster. Nicely preserved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps.  But different seat, color scheme and lacking a bunch of add-ons.  Is there a serial number look-up database out there?


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 11, 2021)

Coaster said:


> Perhaps.  But different seat, color scheme and lacking a bunch of add-ons.  Is there a serial number look-up database out there?
> 
> View attachment 1494012



Perhaps ? that is spot on  - seat changed out wit a period carrier


----------



## Coaster (Oct 11, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> Perhaps ? that is spot on  - seat changed out wit a period carrier



Ok. I take it that you're rather knowledgeable about theses bikes.  Are you able to give me a manufacturing date and potential value to a collector?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 11, 2021)

Maybe a 1909 given the paint scheme. 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/D4KXEb


----------



## Coaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Looks like it was originally painted maroon and black.  When were these markings used?
 And are these rims wood or metal?


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 11, 2021)

Can you add a close up pic of both sides of the crank/with the arms?

And yes, those are most likely wood rims with glue on tires.
The paint scheme was used for a few years. Pete (Handyman) might be able to tell you that.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 11, 2021)

gtdohn said:


> Can you add a close up pic of both sides of the crank/with the arms?
> 
> And yes, those are most likely wood rims with glue on tires.
> The paint scheme was used for a few years. Pete (Handyman) might be able to tell you that.






 


Thanks!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 11, 2021)

Iverider said:


> Probably a model 87 Special Roadster. Nicely preserved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great find! Looks like the paint scheme is listed on this catalog page, "maroon with black or green head".


----------



## dasberger (Oct 11, 2021)

Coaster said:


> Looks like it was originally painted maroon and black.  When were these markings used?
> And are these rims wood or metal?
> View attachment 1494013
> View attachment 1494014



It states on both the catalog pages that @Iverider posted under "optional equipment" Maroon and Black...  Fenders are under "Extras" as mud guards.  Just as today if you wished to upgrade or accessorize there were options at the point of purchase or they could be ordered with options from the factory.

By the teens the catalog featured pages of seats, handle bars and all the other options available.  I would also say that the carrier isn't just "period" looks to me like it's a correct Iver Johnson carrier as it shows up in catalogs a few years later

I think the assessment of 1908-1910 is correct given the serial # as well as it is a Special Roadster. 

If it were me I'd do a little digging on the previous owner of that house and see if there is a connection to the factory.  Thats such a well optioned bike so close to where it was made there's certainly a possibility.  Also could have been someone who went to buy it at the factory and by the time they had there way with him or her the thing was optioned to the hilt!

Anyway you slice it thats a killer bike.  I'd maybe pm @Handyman and see if you can take it down to Fitchburg...  All the info you seek is within the walls of this site or just right down the road!

Are there tools in the pouch??  Looks like a bush fix on the crank??




​


----------



## Coaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Wonderful assessment! I've also perused the Ivers Johnson catalogs from 1891 to 1941 and arrived at similar conclusions.
No.  The tool pouch is empty, but still in fairly good condition.  And yes, it appears that the left side of the crank experienced some crude repairs and imagine this would reduce the bike's value somewhat.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 11, 2021)

It has an IJ rack


----------



## Coaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Another piece of the puzzle solved.  Thanks!


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 14, 2021)

I believe the 1909 - 1910 models had the one year only nut on the drive side and recessed cups, and 1903-1909 crank is different again
so I am going to put it between 1911 and 1921 or perhaps had a later model crank fitted hence the make shift lock ring
If you can remove the tape and get a close up photo this will help


----------



## stezell (Oct 15, 2021)

You asked about the wheels and I think they're metal clad wood wheels. Very cool find for both you and your son!
Sean


----------



## Coaster (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks!
It was difficult to tell just by looking at them.
But a magnet wouldn't stick, so now we know they're wood.


----------



## dasberger (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks like maybe some pinstripes on those wheels.  Bike could benefit from a light wipe down...  You'll be amazed at how well the paint is preserved under all that dust.  Then you can really see what you're working with.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes.  It's tempting for sure.  But before anything at all is done, we're planning to have Peter Capodagli give it a close inspection.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2021)

For anyone who may be interested, my son has posted this bike for sale on FB Marketplace:
Log into Facebook​Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------

